

Tips for Unit Testing - bhb
http://devver.net/blog/2008/07/tips-for-unit-testing/

======
wastedbrains
I still haven't gone fully TDD. I do find myself using it on many of the
little pieces of code I write before I ever try to integrate it into the full
app. It is just a lot faster to verify each little piece separately does
exactly what you want and then connect all the pieces together, than just
manually starting from the beginning of integration and seeing how far it
makes it before a bug takes halts the progress. Working this way when you
integrate the pieces it is awesome to find that most of the time it works all
the way through the first time.

